# New Function of Customizing your PB Profile Banner



## Smeagol (Nov 15, 2020)

I just found out that on top of choosing your own avatar, you can also upload an image as a custom banner to your PB profile. Now @C. M. Sheffield can upload the new MS flag as his banner and @Stephen L Smith can select a banner of a dog eating a cat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 15, 2020)

I did not know that; I uploaded my normal cover photo from Facebook; but it's almost time for changing to my periodic one for "silly seasons."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 15, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I did not know that; I uploaded my normal cover photo from Facebook; but it's almost time for changing to my periodic one for "silly seasons."


I demand my current pay to be doubled


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 15, 2020)

G said:


> I demand my current pay to be doubled


Get in line.  Let's see 2 x $0.00 is


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 15, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Get in line.  Let's see 2 x $0.00 is


Exactly, so you see I’m not asking for much.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 16, 2020)

G said:


> Now @C. M. Sheffield can upload the new MS flag as his banner



Nah... The Georgia flag is way better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 16, 2020)

My profile banner is that of my favourite flag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2020)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Nah... The Georgia flag is way better.


Yes, the Georgia flag was a much better compromise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 18, 2020)

G said:


> and @Stephen L Smith can select a banner of a dog eating a cat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A.Joseph (Nov 18, 2020)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 19, 2020)

G said:


> and @Stephen L Smith can select a banner of a dog eating a cat.


We need to make America purrrfect again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 20, 2020)

Stephen L Smith said:


> We need to make America purrrfect again
> 
> View attachment 7573


You win, but did loose points for delay.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 21, 2020)

G said:


> but did loose points for delay.


I was on holiday and had limited Internet connection. I can report my cat was overjoyed to see me when I came home


----------

